
Show HN: MailTrigger – A Simple HTTP-Based Email Notification Service - BjoernKW
https://github.com/BjoernKW/MailTrigger
======
BjoernKW
This blog post explains the motivation and design rationale behind this tool
in some more detail:

[https://bjoernkw.com/2017/12/24/mailtrigger-a-simple-http-
ba...](https://bjoernkw.com/2017/12/24/mailtrigger-a-simple-http-based-email-
notification-service/)

